# River King Retriever Club



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Open -- Triple with 2 retired. Flyer shot out of test, hidden water on the way to bird. Two retired are shot towards each other (pinch) along a tree line with an angle to each bird.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Any information on the Derby?

thanks


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Charlene Chastain said:


> Any information on the Derby?
> 1 Powell
> 2 Luttrell
> 3 Ahlers
> ...


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Any open call backs?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Callbacks to wb
2,4,5,6,9,11,12,15-18,20,21,23,27,31,34,39,42-44,49,51,52,55,58


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

Open callbacks to water marks- 4,9,16,20,21,44,49,51,58


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Huge shout out to my friends Jamee Strange and Curt Showalter!! They finished first and second in the Q


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats Jamie and Curt!!


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Gwen Jones said:


> Huge shout out to my friends Jamee Strange and Curt Showalter!! They finished first and second in the Q


Yay!! Congrats Jamee and Curt!!


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Way to go Jamee! You're on a roll this spring. Cogratulations!
-Trudie Kuka


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

CONGRATS Jamee to you and Kali on your QA2!!!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Just saw on Facebook that Jimmie Darnell got 3rd with Denali and 4th with Bella. This gave Denali her FC!!! Both dogs belong to Mark Brashear. Way to go Jimmie and Mark.


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

Congrats Jimmie and Coach on Denali's FC today!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Any Am news?


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to our training partner Ernie Hawkins and Red for qualifying for the National Amat!!
What a year you have had!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Troy Powell, handling his dog, T1's Seaside Construction Zone to another Derby WIN!!!! Stud, trained by Mark Miles, and owned and was handled by Troy - putting him on the National Derby List - two wins in the last three weeks - cool!

rita and Clooney


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats to Kurt Hallgren and Early on their Open Win. Well desered and the first of many. 

Nan Hegerty


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats to Ernie and Red. I don't know any particulars but it's all good! Onward and upward.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

I thought Denali was owned by Mark and Megan Wells????


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Gunners Up said:


> I thought Denali was owned by Mark and Megan Wells????


The dog is co-owned by Mark Brashear and Mark and Megan Wells


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anybody know which dog was #2 in the derby?


----------



## Chad Clagg (Jul 8, 2006)

Cowboy was 2nd in the derby


----------



## Chad Clagg (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats to coach and Jimmie!!!


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

Gwen Jones said:


> Any Am news?


AMTR

1st - Doc - o/h Chris Van Eimeren (Way to go Chris!!!!)
2nd - Stormy o/h Charlie Hines
3rd - Red o/h Earnie Hawkins
4th - Jewel - o/h Jeff Turner 
RJ - Mickey o/h Charlie Hines
Jams - (there were 4 Jams I believe)


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

JTS said:


> AMTR
> 
> 1st - Doc - o/h Chris Van Eimeren (Way to go Chris!!!!)
> 2nd - Stormy o/h Charlie Hines
> ...


4th went to Jeff Turner with his dog Jewel!! Congrats Jeff!
Kyle Brousard received a Jam with George and Charles Bearden (sp?) received the other jam with his dog Ruff I believe. Matt Eblen also got a Jam with Troy. Congrats to all the placements and finishers!! Thanks to everyone that came out and ran or worked the trial and those who came out to celebrate the life and memory of Gary Hanvey. It was a great weekend!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the congratulations!! I am still so excited and soooo very proud of Kali!! I hope this feeling never ends!!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow! Congrats to Chris and Ernie.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats to all, but especially to 2 nice goldens and their handlers.
Chris and Doc on their Win
Ernie and Red on their third, qualifying for National Am
So nice to have another golden qualified


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

t-pines said:


> congrats to all, but especially to 2 nice goldens and their handlers.
> Chris and doc on their win
> ernie and red on their third, qualifying for national am
> so nice to have another golden qualified


happy happy happy!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Anybody have all the placements for the Open? Not up on ee as yet.
Suzanne B


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

Suzanne Burr r said:


> Anybody have all the placements for the Open? Not up on ee as yet.
> Suzanne B


1st Early - o/h Kurt Hallgren
2nd Mickey - o/h Charlie Hines
3rd Denali - o/ Mark Brashear h/ Jimmie Darnell
4th Bella - o/ Mark Brashear h/ Jimmie Darnell
RJ ????
Jams ???


----------

